# Deep Blue light fixture



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't seen many reviews of these units so I'm just putting in my 2 cents. I picked up the 24" unit from my local LFS. These units look like wave points but have all the functions of a SunDial. 

Features:
2- 24" daylight
2- 24" actinic
individual relectors
total 96 watts
Built in haning mounts / hardware included
removable leg mounts
4 blue moonlight leds
cooling fan (very quiet)

dual funtion digital timer:

control actinic on/off
control daylight on/off
select through modes manually
runs on 24 hour clock
I've read online that the standard daylights have a yellow tint to them... not so. This unit project the same color spectrum of my Current USA Nova Extream.

I just installed this thing today so I'll post pictures later. The only negitive things I can say so far is that when it comes time to service the bulbs the splash gaurd only opens at about a 45 degree angle (not a big deal but 90 would be nicer). Also, when you program the timer then have to unplug or turn off this unit it remembers the programs but not the current time (also not a big deal, easy to program and not planning on unpluging or turning off often)

In short, for the $160 I spent... it's right up there with the $250+ units!!!!!! Hope this was helpful to someone.


----------



## jbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

i have 1 something like it i guess its awsome


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

